# A Swingin’ Christmas Medley



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi everyone! I hope you’re very well.

It's been a while since I've released an original piece or arrangement, but this is why. Ever since I listened to Michael Bublé for the first time in 2009, my interest in big band swing and jazz standards sparked, and it's been a journey of repetitive listening and appreciation ever since.

After putting 30+ hours into the full score+mockup, I'd like to present to you a swinging big band medley comprised of 4 of my favourite Christmas classics. 

Libraries used:
OT Glory Days
ProjectSam Swing More
Realitone Screaming Trumpet 
Toontrack Big Band EZX

Without further ado, I'd like to present to you: A Christmas Medley. Please enjoy!


----------



## TGV (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice. Some cool moments in the harmony, and always very lively. Good drum programming, too. I only thought the bass and piano were a bit loud in comparison to the brass. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 19, 2019)

That's pretty cool Chris! I really like the jazzy rythm! Merry Xmas!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 19, 2019)

TGV said:


> Nice. Some cool moments in the harmony, and always very lively. Good drum programming, too. I only thought the bass and piano were a bit loud in comparison to the brass. Merry Christmas!


Thanks, much appreciated! Noted for the next time


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 19, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> That's pretty cool Chris! I really like the jazzy rythm! Merry Xmas!


Thanks man!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 23, 2019)

Well done! It put me in the Christmas mood.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 23, 2019)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Well done! It put me in the Christmas mood.


Thanks for listening Paul!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi all! This is the first part of my breakdown series of the medley, starting with the arrangement itself, some voicing types, and my thought process. Please enjoy!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 9, 2020)

This is part 2! In this video we'll discuss the mockup itself, the libraries, and articulation management. Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi all, this is the final part of the series: mixing! Please enjoy


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2020)

Been waiting for the mixing part, thanks!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 16, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Been waiting for the mixing part, thanks!


My pleasure!


----------

